# Fantasy/Classic Soap and Drama > Banners and Fan-Art > General Soap/Drama Pictures >  Tina Baker...

## tina_freeze89

I haven't really been following Tina Baker lately - it's such a shame that the BBC cancelled her website because it was full of spoilers and the only time I would get the opportunity to see what she has to say is on This Morning when I'm not at college! So I'm suggesting a Tina Baker thread where people can report anything interesting she says about upcoming spoilers. Even the slightest little thing she says could be discretely significant. Bare it in mind folks...keep me posted!

----------


## eastenders mad

i haven't seen her in ages. I heard she was getting married last time she was on LK today.

I think that Sharon Marshall has taking over from her.

----------


## Debs

is she still on lk today? i havent seen it or her in ages.

----------


## Trinity

Is she not still on Teletext pages 116 and 117?

----------


## dddMac1

i havn't seen her on tv in ages i miss her website

----------


## missy

last time i saw her she was on lk today just before christmas. she said 2 pregnancies were going to be announced on ee. sharon would be 1. think other might be honey

----------


## Kim

Honey announces her pregnancy towards the end of January or early feb.

----------


## Kim

Shouldn't this be in General soaps, we've already got EE updates in the corrie forum.

----------


## Siobhan

> Shouldn't this be in General soaps, we've already got EE updates in the corrie forum.


moved as Tina Baker deals with all soaps...

----------


## xxHelenxx

I really like Tina I cant stand sharon marshall!!

----------


## crazygirl

sharon marshall is ok

----------

